
Fifty Founders on How They Started Their First Business - bgf419
https://www.marpipe.com/blog/fifty-ways-to-found-a-company
======
bgf419
There were three common first steps:

Make a Website Calculate Costs Collect Early Client Feedback

Hit Sources to reveal the fifty stories.

